# Scallops



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

How is the scalloping around Carabelle or Alligator Point?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

out of season


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

chad403 said:


> out of season


Yes. I am talking about when they are in season.


----------

